# Euro Hinges for beginners - Part II



## Niki (16 Oct 2009)

Continued from part I
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... hp?t=36107

Regards
niki


----------



## paininthe (16 Oct 2009)

Great description and explanation,

thankyou


----------



## Paul Chapman (16 Oct 2009)

Great stuff, Niki =D> 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Gill (16 Oct 2009)

Thank you Niki  .


----------



## jjc_uk (19 Oct 2009)

Thanks again very good


----------



## Chris Knight (19 Oct 2009)

Niki,
Superbly clear - thanks very much.


----------



## LocalOak (26 Oct 2009)

Niki

came across this just as I was about to fit 10 inset cupboard doors. Have just done my first one following you're method and its spot on.

Thank you very much for taking the time to put this together, its made my life a whole lot easer.

Toby


----------



## wobblycogs (26 Oct 2009)

Cheers Niki, I've got a load of kitchen cabinet doors to make and fit. This should make life much easier. Really good write up too.


----------



## Niki (26 Oct 2009)

Thank you so much everybody

I'm so glade that it can help some of you....

By the way, if the door is too big for the drill press and you don't have a drill Stand or in case of "Field emergency", you can drill the holes also with a hand drill...







































































Regards
niki


----------



## Shultzy (1 Nov 2009)

Once again Niki, a great tutorial.

BTW the Oal you mentioned is spelt Awl and pronounced "all", it took me a while to work out what you meant. :lol:


----------



## Niki (1 Nov 2009)

Shultzy":1vvrjxbs said:


> BTW the Oal you mentioned is spelt Awl and pronounced "all", it took me a while to work out what you meant. :lol:


Thank you Shultzy

Ooooops, sorry....you see, how good it is that I attach pictures so even if the spelling is not correct, the picture will tell you....

Thank you for the correction

Regards
niki


----------



## Shultzy (1 Nov 2009)

It was the first pic that mentioned the "Oal" that threw me, I couldn't work out what it was till I saw the second pic. :lol:


----------



## Larry James (10 Nov 2009)

Niki, 

As usual, your presentation, pictures and content are excellent. 

Thank you, Larry


----------

